# HM1 Report



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I received my two HM1's on Friday. I thought I would post a quick initial review.

They came in packaged very well, and nothing was missing. I got one setup for dual CMYK, and one CMYK + 4W.

These are very heavy when compared to my Tjets/kiosks. Very industrial feel and look. The ink feed lines are substantially larger than the ones on the older units. I really think this will help with ink delivery/starvation issues. The one thing I do miss is the auto ink fill button that the original kiosks had. The HM1's use software, I preferred the manual button.

Setup was fairly painless, and everything went smoothly. I do not like having to use a dongle for the maintenance software program. I HATE dongles!

I printed a couple dozen shirts on Friday with great results. I am able to get one pass white shirts with a 10 x 12 image in under 45 seconds. And under 4 minutes on a dark shirt printing at 1440. Very pleased so far with both speed and quality.

I let the systems sit for 14 hours from Friday night to Saturday afternoon. I ran one head cleaning on each, and got perfect nozzle checks. Then I printed a shirt on each with perfect results. I really think the auto cleaning in the firmware, and the ink agitator did a great job.

I am letting them sit for 48 hours, until Monday afternoon before printing again to really see how well these systems work.


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

Great report Marc!
Thanks a lot
Mike


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, I'm subscribing to this thread to see how it goes. We have a local DTG distributor here, so I'm very much interested. Thanks Marc.


----------



## SQL (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm learning more everyday!


----------

